# Shrimp Wiki Group Buy



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry I know this might be better suited in the other section but before I decided to go through completely with it I thought i would gauge for interest. So....

shrimpwiki.com

who's *ACTUALLY* interested

****** Im wanting to do this order quick. completely finalized in no longer than 2 weeks.

*I WILL NOT SPOT ANY MONEY *

*ONCE THE DEADLINE IS SET IT IS FINAL

NO PREPAYMENT = NO SHRIMP WIKI *

Dont want to seem like "that guy" but i find group orders can be at times frustrating so I just wanted that to be said before hand so everyone understands  hopefully we have a few people out there serious about getting some quality shrimps


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Is there some sort of a discount for a group buy or is it just saving on shipping?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Im really not sure I havnt contacted him yet. Im planning on doing an order for myself regardless so just thought I would check to see if anyone else was interested in getting some shrimp. Once we have an idea on type of shrimp and numbers I will contact him to see if we can get a discounted price. Generally I think they knock off 2-3 bucks a shrimp if you buy 10 or more but Im not sure and obviously depends on species/ availability as well.


----------



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

If u want some shrimps shouldn't you contact Frank from ebiken? He should be posting something this week but he's busy helping islandpet burnaby and taking care of his injured dog.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

darkcero said:


> If u want some shrimps shouldn't you contact Frank from ebiken? He should be posting something this week but he's busy helping islandpet burnaby and taking care of his injured dog.


I concur here too, support the local guy and if shrimp wiki has better prices, I'm sure Frank can work something out with you for the group buy. 
Also, almost as important is minimizing risk of losing shrimp from shipping them a longer distance.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

darkcero said:


> If u want some shrimps shouldn't you contact Frank from ebiken? He should be posting something this week but he's busy helping islandpet burnaby and taking care of his injured dog.





Reckon said:


> I concur here too, support the local guy and if shrimp wiki has better prices, I'm sure Frank can work something out with you for the group buy.
> Also, almost as important is minimizing risk of losing shrimp from shipping them a longer distance.


I tried to contact him about 5-6 times and posted on his threads a couple times. I have also seen other member's trying to contact him when he said he would be available and had no success getting him to reply to any messages. 
I like his shrimp he was awesome to deal with once you got a hold of him but most times when somebody wants to buy something they don't want to go through the hassle of bugging somebody 10 times.

I am going to look through the site and see what they have and will get back to you puffer, I might grab something depending on their prices.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes Ive bought all my shrimp of frank I just know hes quite busy and was looking to add some new genetics to my tank aswell.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Frank ironically posted up last night. Wonder if somebody on here said something to him


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

Shrimp Wiki group buy is on hold for now. Check back in a month.


----------

